# Sorgram Press



## idontno (Sep 19, 2002)

I have a Press and big kettle (around 50 gal )that needs gone.It's weight is around 300 lbs..1100 or best offer...Or trade for ? Located in Dodge City Ks ...call or text to 6203571178


----------



## idontno (Sep 19, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322480298547?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649.... Its for sale


----------

